# Cargador de Baterias



## Asu (Ene 11, 2015)

Hola tengo un cargador de baterías de coches, en concreto un SmartCar digitla 1500A solter, estaba funcionando bien asta que me empezó a saltar el fusible cuando lo conectaba a la red, lo abrí y el cortocircuito lo producía un MosFet IRF PF50, lo compre y los sustituí y ahora el cargador enciende pero no carga, entre otras cosas lleva tres transistores mas, dos MRB20150FCT, los desmonto de la placa y los mido con el multímetro, punta negra en el centro y roja a las patillas 1 y 3 y dan un valor de 309, punta roja la centro y negra patilla 1 y 3 y no marca nada, por lo que creo que están bien.
El otro transistor es un 76N075T, si mido primero punta negra al centro y roja patilla 3 marca 488, punta negra en el centro y roja patilla 1 no marca nada (si mido después la patilla 3 con la punta roja y me da un valor de 78), si invierto las puntas del multimetro, Roja al centro y negro patilla 3 me da un valor de 520, rojo al centro y negro patilla 1 no marca nada (si vuelvo a medir con negro en patilla 3 no da ningún valor), ¿esto es normal?.
Llevo varios días midiendo los demás componentes diodos, electrolíticos y parece que dan las mediciones correctas, por favor me gustaría leer vuestra opinion por si tiene solución o tengo que comprar otro.

gracias


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 11, 2015)

trata de subir alguna foto de la placa del frente y reverso, a ver como estan conectados, 

esos cargadores debe estar la pila conectada para funcionar, que dice la pantalla enciende, y los led???
hay tension en la salida, hasta donde llega?


----------



## Asu (Ene 11, 2015)

Estaba preparando las fotos, la parte de la placa donde va los componentes se ve fatal están casi todos tapados por dos palcas disipadoras, solo soy aficionada y de las malillas pero nunca o casi nunca tiro la toalla, jejejeje, dispongo de un multimetro y medidor de ESR de Neoteo.
El cargador enciende, funciona todos los led y opciones, puedes escoger la velocidad de carga, detecta si pones mal (invierte) los cables en los borne de la bateria, e incluso si quitas una pinza da el error de que no esta conectado, etc... lo unico que no carga , después de mas dos horas no se movió de 12,5V como ves en la imagen.

P.D. en la tercera imagen vemos 4 led, tres rojos y uno verde, primer rojo se enciende cuando inviertes los cables en la batería, segundo led se enciende cuando quitas una pinza de la batería, tercer led y en esta imagen encendido la batería deberia de estar cargando, pero después de mas de dos horas no sube de tensión (no carga), cuarto led y verde se enciende cuando la batería esta cargada.


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 11, 2015)

> pero después de mas de dos horas no sube de tensión (no carga), cuarto led y verde se enciende cuando la batería esta cargada.



 no sera la pila que ya no recibe mas carga????


----------



## Asu (Ene 11, 2015)

la he probado con tres baterías y hace lo mismo, la bateria de la imagen coge hasta 13,5v cuando esta cargada del todo.


----------



## snakewather (Ene 12, 2015)

hola por que no le das una limpiada a las pistas checa bien que no se esta fugando corriente de una pista a otra que no tengan que estar conectadas por algun residuo de soldadura o liquido. una vez me paso asi con una tv.


----------



## eletrozica (Ene 28, 2015)

Atencion estoy aprendendo español por eso yo escribo muy malo. Perdon.
Lo que parece ocurir es que no se activa el gate de lo 75n075, control de la velocidad de carga por PWM. Mida la voltaje de gate(compuerta) y source, tienes que ser positiva 8-10 volts. Mida los resistores de gate, y en la escala de output de un miter analogico mida se llega pulsos en el gate.  

¿esto es normal? Si normal. La voltaje del multímetro hace conducir lo gate si esta rojo en 1 y negro en 3.Baja resistencia en 2 y 3. Si cambia las puntas descarga el gate y no conduce entre las patas 2 y 3. solo tienes la medicion de um diodo con el gate descargado.


----------



## Asu (Ene 29, 2015)

eletrozica dijo:


> Atencion estoy aprendendo español por eso yo escribo muy malo. Perdon.
> Lo que parece ocurir es que no se activa el gate de lo 75n075, control de la velocidad de carga por PWM. Mida la voltaje de gate(compuerta) y source, tienes que ser positiva 8-10 volts. Mida los resistores de gate, y en la escala de output de un miter analogico mida se llega pulsos en el gate.
> 
> ¿esto es normal? Si normal. La voltaje del multímetro hace conducir lo gate si esta rojo en 1 y negro en 3.Baja resistencia en 2 y 3. Si cambia las puntas descarga el gate y no conduce entre las patas 2 y 3. solo tienes la medicion de um diodo con el gate descargado.



Muchas Gracias, tengo pedidos los 75NF75 y aun no me llegaron, en cuanto pueda hago las mediciones que me dices y te cuento.

P.D. Tu Español es muy bueno y se entiende perfectamente, gracias


----------



## Asu (Feb 1, 2015)

eletrozica dijo:


> Atencion estoy aprendendo español por eso yo escribo muy malo. Perdon.
> Lo que parece ocurir es que no se activa el gate de lo 75n075, control de la velocidad de carga por PWM. Mida la voltaje de gate(compuerta) y source, tienes que ser positiva 8-10 volts.



Aqui da 6.4v con la bateria en carga



eletrozica dijo:


> Mida los resistores de gate, y en la escala de output de un miter analogico mida se llega pulsos en el gate.



No entiendo lo que me quieres decir con la escala de output de un miter analogico. Solo dispongo de un multimetro, ¿te refieres a alguna herramienta?

Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 1, 2015)

miter = metter = medidor = multímetro


----------



## Asu (Feb 9, 2015)

Hoy me llegaron los P75NF75, lo acabo de montar y el mismo resultado, el cargador de baterías no carga, mido tensión (con el nuevo 75NF75 montado) entre la patilla 1 (Gate) y patilla 2 (Drain) y tengo la misma tensión que antes 6.4 voltios (punta roga en Drain, punta negra en Gate). Entre gate y drain va un resistor de 10K y un diodo zener de 20V, si lo desmonto de la placa y los compruebo me dan los valores correcto, soldado en placa mido la resistencia con un multimetro digital obtengo 9820 ohm. De gate sale otro resistor de 1k que va al colector de un transistor Mps A55, desmonto tanto el transistor como la resistencia y ambos están en perfecto estado.
Muchas Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 9, 2015)

Cómo no sabemos si el circuito enciende al Mosfet o lo trabaja en PWM , entonces la única forma de medir es con osciloscopio. Sinó vaya a saber que mide el tester ¿tensión media?

Desde el gate conectá un díodo rápido en serie con un capacitor de 100n a masa (rectificación media onda y filtro)  , y medí la tensión dc en el capacitor


----------



## J2C (Feb 9, 2015)

Asu



Asu dijo:


> ....... Entre gate y *drain* va un resistor de 10K y un diodo zener de 20V, si lo desmonto de la placa y los compruebo me dan los valores correcto, soldado en placa mido la resistencia con un multimetro digital obtengo 9820 ohm. ......



El zener de 20V debería ir entre *Gate* y *Source* del MosFet a efectos de proteger que la tensión no supere la máxima permitida entre Gate y Source.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Asu (Feb 11, 2015)

J2C dijo:


> Asu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiene usted toda la razón tanto el diodo zener de 20v como la resistencia de 10K van entre la Patilla1 (drain) y patilla 3 (source), pido mis disculpa por este error y siento no poder corregirlo  para no da lugar a equicocacion a otros usuarios ya que no puedo editar mis post. Gracias





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cómo no sabemos si el circuito enciende al Mosfet o lo trabaja en PWM , entonces la única forma de medir es con osciloscopio. Sinó vaya a saber que mide el tester ¿tensión media?
> 
> Desde el gate conectá un díodo rápido en serie con un capacitor de 100n a masa (rectificación media onda y filtro)  , y medí la tensión dc en el capacitor



Perdona mi ignorancia DOSMETRO, pero no se que es un diodo rápido, si me lo explicas para aficionada o torpes, estaría encantada y agradecida en probar lo que me dices.

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 11, 2015)

Diódo rectificador común : Permite la circulación de corriente en un sentido y la impide en el otro , pero la velocidad de cierre y bloqueo es relativamente lenta , eso no molesta en fuentes a 50 o 60 Herz ; pero en fuentes de alta frecuencia  le circula corriente hacia atrás mientras todaviá no bloqueó , lo que hace que en algunos casos se comporte como un cable y no un díodo.

Entonces aparecen los díodos rápidos (rápidos para bloquear-cerrar) que si sirven para fuentes conmutadas y luego otra variedad más rápida aún que se llaman Schottky

Saludos !


----------



## Asu (Feb 11, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Diódo rectificador común : Permite la circulación de corriente en un sentido y la impide en el otro , pero la velocidad de cierre y bloqueo es relativamente lenta , eso no molesta en fuentes a 50 o 60 Herz ; pero en fuentes de alta frecuencia  le circula corriente hacia atrás mientras todaviá no bloqueó , lo que hace que en algunos casos se comporte como un cable y no un díodo.
> 
> Entonces aparecen los díodos rápidos (rápidos para bloquear-cerrar) que si sirven para fuentes conmutadas y luego otra variedad más rápida aún que se llaman Schottky
> 
> Saludos !



Muchas Gracias Dosmetro estuve buscando información sobre los diodos rapidos y en el foro ya hay un hilo con dicha informacion.

¿Me surge una duda y nuevamente te pido disculpa por mi ignorancia, el diodo lo tengo que montar en esta posición o a la inversa?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 11, 2015)

De nada 

 Si , los pulsos que gatillan al IGBT deben ser positivos , así que así estará bien y mides con el tester la tensión en el capacitor de 100nF

Saludos !


----------



## Asu (Feb 11, 2015)

Punta roja en cátodo y negra en masa -18 Voltio, si invierto punta Negra en cátodo y Roja en masa me da +18 voltios. El diodo es un BA157.
Gracia


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 11, 2015)

Disculpame , no era a masa , era a emisor  , o sea el capacitoe puesto a emisor


----------



## Asu (Feb 11, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Disculpame , no era a masa , era a emisor  , o sea el capacitoe puesto a emisor



Nada que disculpar, al contrario agradecida por tu apoyo, pero me pillas otra vez, y no se a que te refieres con emisor.
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 11, 2015)

El emisor del transistor IGBT IRF PF50


----------



## Asu (Feb 11, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El emisor del transistor IGBT IRF PF50



Si es IRFPF50 es un Mofset, las patillas son Gate, Drain y Source, ¿que patilla corresponde al emisor?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 11, 2015)

Sourge entonces


----------



## Asu (Feb 12, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Sourge entonces



Medido con el multimetro y no hay tensión entre Gate del 75NF75 y Source del Irf Pf50 en os dos extremos del condensador


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 12, 2015)

Entonces  empezá a revisar la excitación de ese mosfet


----------



## Asu (Feb 12, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Entonces  empezá a revisar la excitación de ese mosfet



Muy agradecida por tu ayuda Dosmetro, y abusando de tu tiempo, por favor podías decirme que pasos tengo que seguir para poder comprobar la excitación del Mosfset.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 12, 2015)

Esperá , el engendro del díodo + capacitor debe ir desde el Gate al Source del mismo mosfet  , hablamos del que se quemó y reemplazaste


----------



## Asu (Feb 12, 2015)

Cambiado el diodo y capacitor entre Gate y Source del Mosfet IRF PF50 y no hay tensión, como dije en el anterior post si tienes tiempo y te apetece, estaría dispuesta a seguir tus indicaciones. Gracias

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 12, 2015)

Tenés que ver que parte del circuito manda los pulsos al gate , o mejor empezar a levantar el diagrama en papel 

Saludos !


----------



## Asu (Feb 13, 2015)

Hoy tuve un poquito de tiempo y le quite uno de los disipadores de la placa para comprobar mejor los componentes, di con este diodo (zener 20V) que ha veces marcaba algo y otras nada, al desoldarlo estaba partido por la mitad, puse uno de 18V para probar y seguia igual sin da tension a los lados del capacitor del engendro didodo+capacitor, desolde esta resistencia (0,33 ohm amarillo, amarillo, plata y oro, me imagino que sera mínimo de 1w) también era sospechosa ya no marcaba nada ni tan siquiera daba continuidad, de 0,33 ohm 1W no tengo resistencia pero si las tengo de 1, 2 y 4 ohm 1w, ¿puedo sustituir la de 0,33 por una de estas otras? de momento me he quedado ahí, mi intención es desoldar todos los componentes que están relacionados con el IRF PF50 ya que al sufrir este el corto al parecer se quedaron algunos dañados y si no se desueldan pueden dar mediciones erroneas.

P.D. Cuando sustitui el IRF PF50 comprobe estos componentes sin soldar y creo que estaban bien o por lo menos no tan dañados como ahora.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 14, 2015)

Asu dijo:


> desolde esta resistencia (0,33 ohm amarillo, amarillo, plata y oro, me imagino que sera mínimo de 1w) también era sospechosa ya no marcaba nada ni tan siquiera daba continuidad, de 0,33 ohm 1W no tengo resistencia pero si las tengo de 1, 2 y 4 ohm 1w, ¿puedo sustituir la de 0,33 por una de estas otras?


 
No , pero podés poner 3 de 1 Ω en paralelo para probar


----------



## Asu (Feb 14, 2015)

La que habia era de 0.33 Ω (naranja, naranja, plata y oro) si pongo tres en series de 1 Ω, estaría poniendo una resistencia de 3 Ω, no seria mejor sustituirla por una de 1 Ω de 2 Ω o 4 Ω, ¿esta resistencia (la de 0.33Ω) por lo que he podido leer por la red, no actúa como fusible?

P.D. Es la que alimenta o da paso de la salida del puente de diodo a la patilla de Source del IRFPF50 y por esa causa no se excitaba el mosfet


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 14, 2015)

No estás leyendo lo que puse :



DOSMETROS dijo:


> No , pero podés poner 3 de 1 Ω *en paralelo* para probar


 
Tres de 1 Ohm en paralelo es exactamente 0,33333333333333333333 Ohms

Aunque para probar ponele 1 Ohm a ver si arranca


----------



## Asu (Feb 15, 2015)

Esta tarde monte la resistencia de 1Ω y el diodo+capacitor entre Gate y Source del IrfPF50 y nada de tensión, empece a desmontar componentes donde ocurrió el cortocircuito por si alguno estuviera mal y de momento todos los componentes desmontados dan los valores correctos.


----------

